# Charlotte, NC B/T male, 9 months, ID#A784887



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

SNOOPY - ID#A784887

I am an unaltered male, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 9 months old and I weigh 78 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 17, 2011.

This information is less than 1 hour old. For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A784887


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor puppy!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got word they are doing his health screening tomorrow for HW's. Fingers crossed it will be negative!


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Bump for the sweet boy ...


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump for cute Snoopy!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Health Screening RESULTS::::
A784887 “Snoopy”
age aprrox 2-3 years
weight 74.8
temp- 101.0
heartworm -neg
fecal- neg
exam- ears,eyes and nose are clear. Heart and lung sounds are normal.
generalized hair loss , skin is moist and itchy. Pustules on abdomen and under legs. Coat is dry and flakey.
skin scrape performed - neg for mange.
suspect secondary bacterial infection from skin allegies. slight Hyperpigmentation noted on ventral abdomen and chest.
Good range of motion on all extremities. Can be mouthy needs training.
rescue only 
iverhart max 
rabies 1 year 
microchip
cephalexin 750mg bid for 7 days


----------

